# Some snow geese



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You must be hunting near the salt marshed down south?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats one sick puppy on the right.... get that goose head out of your pants there sonny!!! :lol:


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

No i live in the great NW. Washington State.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol what are u guys doing with those heads :beer:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

How dare you guys! Spelling out 1,111,111,111,111 birds shot in that first pic!! Where's you consciuos! You are adding fuel to the fire etc, etc, etc.  
Just couldn't resist. Anyways great pics and it looks like you had a nice time.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

You know thats a pintail and not a blue goose right? :huh:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

How about the drake GWT? You guys didn't shoot these in the spring, did you?


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

On the top picture there is two greenwing teal drakes, a pintail drake and 10 snow geese. And i think any waterfowler can tell the difference between a blue goose and a pintail drake. No that wasnt spring, i believe that was in dec or jan.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Nice picture!


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Any information on where the banded guy came from? Good job.
Adam Toboyek


----------



## Coon Dog (Mar 15, 2005)

The band was from Wrangler Island. It was hatched in 1997.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hunting pics this time of year drive me crazy!


----------

